# Mit PC über Fritz.Box ins Festnetz telefonieren



## IcE*T (10. März 2009)

*Mit PC über Fritz.Box ins Festnetz telefonieren*

Hi,

habe heute meinen Kabelanschluss bekommen, internetflat (32mbit) und festnetzflat in einem. habe dazu den fritzbox7270 router bestellt. alle sist schön installiert. ich kann mit meinem festnetztelefon telefonieren und surfen. nun meine frage, kann ich auch mit dem rechner über die fritz.box ins festnetz oder zu handy telen ? so als wäre der rechner mein festnetztelefon ?
desweiteren wollte ich mir ein DECT telefon zulegen. hatte entweder an das SL785 oder das Gigaset S685 IP. Das eine ist ein IP telefon, was habe ich von solch einem ip telefon im gegensatz zu dem normalen SL785 ?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mit PC über Fritz.Box ins Festnetz telefonieren*

über den PC telefonieren ist rein technisch kein problem, da man "von außen" ja nicht nachvollziehen kann, ob du nun direkt den router benutzt oder per tool am PC die VoIP-verbindung nutzt. beides geht ja eh über DSL, nur dass beim telefonieren per router halt ein passendes VoIP-"tool" schon im router aktiv und ein PC nicht nötig ist. du musst bei dem tol am PC halt dafür sorgen, dass du wirklich mit deiner vom provider zugewiesenen VoIP-nummer telefonierst.

das IP-telefon ist vermutlich zum direkten anschluss an den PC gedacht, wenn man eben KEINEN passenden router hat, an den man normale telefone anschließen kann. vlt. findest du beim provider in den FAQ/hilfeseiten sogar, wie man vom PC aus telefonieren kann.


wie man das in der praxis dann konfiguriert usw. weiß ich aber leider nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es in der theorie funktioniert


----------



## Murxwitz (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mit PC über Fritz.Box ins Festnetz telefonieren*

bei 1und1 zB gibt es ein softphone
dem gibt man einfach eine der inet telnummern
wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere geht videotel und auch 2 nummer/leitungen gleichzeitig

ka ob es sowas auch von anderen anbietern gibt


----------



## fr33zZe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mit PC über Fritz.Box ins Festnetz telefonieren*

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7270.pdf


----------

